# الأنترنيت وأولادك ............. هــــــــــــام



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2010)

كيف تحافظ على أولادك من الأنترنت

وتمنع أي تلويث لافكارهم وشخصيتهم





يريد الابناء أحيانا إخفاء الحقيقة بانهم يقومون بأعمال التي لا يوافق عليها والديهم. اليك طريقة تبقيك على علم بما يقوم به في الإنتر نت.

عادة لا يهتم الابناء بالحفاظ على نقاوتهم. الخطوات العملية: (تجد في آخر الصفحة عنوان انزال برنامج الحماية. انه عملي وسهل الاستعمال)




1. تعلم استعمال الكمبيوتر:
إذا كنت لا تستوعب استعماله، فعلى الاقل اعرف الاستعمال البسيط للكمبيوتر وبرنامج الانترنت. اولادك يستغلون عدم معرفتك هذه بطريقة سيئة. ربما تجد دورات في منطقتك أو في الانترنت نفسه أو كتب ارشادية للبرامج التي يستعملها أولادك. لا تعتمد على اولادك ليخبروك عن كل شيئ. لربما يخفون عنك معلومات تسمح لك بالمعرفة والسيطرة على خبرتهم هم في الانترنت. فإذا وجدت هذه المعلومات فتكون الآن تعرف القليل.



2. حمل برنامج يمنع المواقع الاباحية
رابط الموقع التالي يعطيك مجانا برامجاً تعمل باللغة الانجليزية لمنع مواقع الجنس والعنف وكل موقع سيئ السمعة. أدخل من هنا وتصفه في آخر الصفحة ما تريد إنزاله وتشغيله في جهازك. " بامكانك البحث عن برامج اخرى بان تكتب في صفحة البحث عن parental controls " هذا البحث يعطيك العديد من البرامج الاخرى التي بامكانك استعمالها، بعضها فقط مجاناً. عندما تبدأ بتركيب البرنامج ضع كلمة سر بحيث لا يعرفها اولادك، وهكذا تضمن عدم تغيرهم للمعطيات في البرنامج. من وقت لآخر افحص ان لا يكونوا قد استطاعوا فك كلمة السر.



3. حدد ساعات استعمال الكمبيوتر لاولادك:
إذا كانوا الاولاد يستعملون الانترنت بإستمرار دون حدود وقت لكل منهم، فهذا يجعلهم يدخلون خلسة لمواقع لا ترغب لهم زيارتها. فعندما تحدد وقت معين لكل واحد لاستعمال الكمبيوتر، بحيث تحافظ على هذا الترتيب. لو قالوا لك أولادك انهم يريدون استعمال الكمبيوتر لعمل وظيفة المدرسة، فاسئلهم ما هي الوظيفة وكم من الوقت تحتاج، وافحص من حين لآخر ما إذا قد عملوها أم لا، راقب الوقت. فإذا صرف الابن ساعة يبحث عن مادة عن حشرة ما، فربما يعمل اشياء أخرى أيضاً.



4. تحدث لاولادك:
كلما كبر أولادك كلما قلّ تحكُّمك على دخولهم للانترنت. تجد اجهزة الكمبيوتر متوفرة في المدرسة والمكتبات واماكن تبيع استعمال الكمبيوتر للناس عامة. ففرصتك الذهبية هي أن تجلس مع أولادك الكبار منهم خاصة، وتتحدث لهم عن مضار الإدمان على استعمال الانترنت وبعض المواقع الضارة لهم. ابحث بنفسك عن اسباب هذه المضار وتعلم انت أولا عن كل ما هو ضرر لهم، ولا تعتمد على ما تسمعه من الناس ومن الاخبار. ستجد أن أولادك يعرفون عن هذه المواقع الضارة اكثر مما توقعت، إما من اصدقائهم أو من خبرتهم هم بالدخول اليها. لهذا تاكد بان النقاط التي تتكلم عنها معهم هي صحيحة وموثوقة. كم مستعداً لتصغي وتبحث معهم مع وجود توقعات حقيقية منهم. ربما يكون الاولاد الكبار يتحدثون في الانترنت مع أناس لا يعرفونهم عملياً، لهذا يجب أن تضع تعليمات تتعلق معلومات شخصية يجب أن لا يعطوها لاحد ما بتاتاً، وهذه لا تشكل مشكلة عندهم ليوافقوا معك. التحدث لاولادك عن ما تتوقع منهم يساعدهم بوضوح أن يفهموا اهتمامك بالموضوع، ويعطيهم الفرصة لاستعمال الانترنت بمسؤولية اكبر ومن ذواتهم. إبقاء قنوات التواصل والتحدث بإنفتاح عن الانترنت مع اولادك، يعطيك الفرصة لتبقى على معرفة بما يفعلون ويشاهدون بدون الحاجة الدائمة لتتفحص كل ما يفعلون. مزيدا من الارشاد: تأكد من أنك لا تقفل كل المواقع حتى التي يحتاجها أولادك للقيام بوظائف للمدرسة،

فكرة: التي من شأنها أن تساعدك الحفاظ على المراقبة بطريقة بسيطة وسهلة، وبدون أن يظنوا أنك لا تثق بهم. ضع الكميوتر في مكان يدخله الجميع مثل غرفة جلوس العائلة أو الصالة ،مع الشاشة في مواجهة الغرفة لكي تستطيع رؤية ما يروه. هذا يجعلهم حذرين أكثرعندما يدخلون خط الانترنت، لكي لا يدخل اي شخص ويرى المواقع التي يدخلونها. إذا كان عندهم حاسوب شخصي صغير فلا تسمح لهم باستعمال الاسلكي بل بالكابل في مكان قريب من وجود اشخاص في البيت، بحيث لا يكون عند جيرانك انترنت مفتوح بدون كلمة سر، والا فلا ينفع الكابل، ويمكنهم استعمال الاتصال من لاسلكي الجار.



المواقع التي يمكنك إنزالها هي كالتالي: http://www.lifeismore.net/k9-webprotection.exe هذه الموقع مجاني كلياً، عند تركيب k9-webprotection.exe تاتيك صفحة التي تطلب منك مفتاح التشغيل، عليك بأن تضغط على الكلمات Get License الزرقاء بجانب المربع الفارغ ثم تملأ التفاصيل التي يطلبها منك وترسلها ثم ياتيك ايميل بالمفتاح الذي بواستطه يمكنك تشغيل البرنامج عندها استمر بالتركيب

منقول





​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2010)

موضوع اكتر من رااائع 

وقد ايه مهم جدااااااااااااااا

شكرااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله ومجهودك
​


----------



## besm alslib (25 فبراير 2010)

*فعلا الموضوع مهم جدا وخصوصا للي اولادو بيحبو الكمبيوتر *

*شكرا النهيسي على الموضوع*

*الرب يبارك تعبك *​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (25 فبراير 2010)

جميل اووووووووى يا نهيسى بجد تسلم ايدك
مووضوع متكــــــامل


----------

